# To salt or not to salt



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

HOWDY Im gettin ready 4 the up comin seoson and i was readen 1 of my trappin books and it said that if you put salt on a hide to help it cure that a fur buyer wounldnt take it is that true cause ive never sold my hides b4 and i would like to start this upcomin seoson thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

fur buyers want a clean (flesh free) hides, stretched over a wooden or metal stretcher, and dried. I would not suggest putting any salt on the hide.

If you put it in a warm area with fans and give it a week on a stretcher, you'll be just fine. fur in for the first few hours, then when the fleshy side is dry to the touch, turn it fur side out and let it hang, (****, skunk, muskrats are the opposite).

If you're going to be sending them off to get tanned, i'd get some borax and use that instead of salt. I've also seen saw dust, but that becomes a mess.

If you're at all concerned find a fur buyer and ask how he likes to get hides. He'll tell you the way he wants them.

xdeano


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks alot readen that got me freten how i was going to dry my hides lol now i know


----------

